# Parking for Gibralter at La Linea



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

currently in sevilla and would like to move tomorrow tocampsite near gibralter.can anyone tell us what current situation re la linea daytime only parking is or if there is a bus from sureuropa campsite at la linea o couldwe cycle? 
g on kindle


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
You can park in Morrisons car park [on Gib] for a while, the other place sometimes is just down the road from Gib you will see lots of van's there on the right.

Ron


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A word of warning. Don't rely on parking at Morrisons unless your van is small enough to fit in one car space. It is quite a busy store. You may be able to stop on the Petrol Station forecourt but the delivery drivers regard that space as theirs and the staff are not keen to allow stopping there even for a short time, Alan.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*parking for gibralter*

in the past we have stayed just outside of the airport at la linea on the hard standing with other m/homes and lorries


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Likewise Dragabed but vans have been broken into there and I think I read recently that parking was not allowed there any more, although I am not sure about that, Alan.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Stayed at SurEuropa in November 2010, see review below. Parking restrictions were evident and being enforced as there had been a spate of "break-ins" on unattended vans, but there is a large area on the right (coming from Sevilla) as you approach the border used for day parking. The former truck park just beyond the border was in use until approaching sunset at which time the policia local moved everybody or ticketed those not in their vans. We walked from SurEurope to border in about 30 minutes, cycling certainly a good option.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5968

Edited: Fill up with water before you arrive, we had difficulty topping off on site as somebody switches water off when going home at night...toilets etc OK tho' :lol: Dontcha just loooove the Spanish !!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

many thanks everyone. gib and sureurope site now set on our tomtom and we will use the bikes from the site.

g


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi.
You using the Kindle via "free" 3G or wifi?
Whats it like on this site?

We park (and overnight) in the large car park just outside Gib parallel to the runway. My GPS points has this flagged as a car park. It does seem to be signed for MH and we've never been alone there....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kindle being used via 3G when we are in places where there is no wifi. I can get a good signal - 5 pips- even when we are moving.
Thanks for info re Gib. We are now at Tarifa at Camping Rio Jara- very pleasant. Camping Tarifa- a few km down the road, is closed. Might be only temporary however but no way of knowing.

G


----------

